# Acabar ou terminar



## Alisson Pereira

Bom dia,

Eu gostaria de saber a opinião de vocês sobre essa frase: 'eu estava fazendo uma torta, mas eu *acabei de termina-la''.*
>>  Qual poderia ser ''um possível erro'' na parte destacada?

Obrigado!


----------



## englishmania

Primeiro, deve colocar o acento em "terminá-la". Eu diria "acabei _de a_ (terminar)", mas acho que isso é uma característica portuguesa.  A expressão  "acabei de"  soa um pouco estranha quando os verbos são sinónimos. Ou seja, é comum dizer-se "acabei de chegar", mas "acabei de acabar/terminar" não soa tão bem, embora não esteja incorreto.

Costumo usar alternativas, como...
(Estava a fazer = estava fazendo)

Estava a fazer uma torta, mas já terminei/acabei.
Estava a fazer uma torta... acabei/terminei mesmo agora!


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, obrigado!


----------



## gato radioso

Mas não acham vocês que a expressão "acabar de" (nós em castelhano temos uma que é idéntica) não tem um verdadeiro significado, que a sua função é só modificar o verbo que segue? Para mim, o outro verbo é o que tem conteúdo, exprime uma ação real. "Acabar+de"  só exprime um aspecto durativo, isto é, que essa ação foi completada há só um instante.


----------



## englishmania

gato radioso said:


> Mas não acham vocês que a expressão "acabar de" (nós em castelhano temos uma que é idéntica) não tem um verdadeiro significado, que a sua função é só modificar o verbo que segue? Para mim, o outro verbo é o que tem conteúdo, exprime uma ação real. "Acabar+de"  só exprime um aspecto durativo, isto é, que essa ação foi completada há só um instante.


Sim, acabar de apenas quer dizer que uma ação foi terminada há instantes. (I’ve just...)
No entanto, dizer acabar de acabar/terminar soa repetitivo.


----------



## Tony100000

Pessoalmente, "acabar de + terminar / começar" não me faz comichão.


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> Mas não acham vocês que a expressão "acabar de" (nós em castelhano temos uma que é idéntica) não tem um verdadeiro significado, que a sua função é só modificar o verbo que segue? Para mim, o outro verbo é o que tem conteúdo, exprime uma ação real. "Acabar+de" só exprime um aspecto durativo, isto é, que essa ação foi completada há só um instante.


É uma questão interessante. Temos a tendência de evitar repetições de palavras em pouco espaço de tempo (discurso).
_Acabei de terminar_, a mim não me faz confusão, mas entendo que alguém o queira evitar.
_Acabei de acabar_, já me faz confusão e tenho a certeza que evitaria dizê-lo.


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> É uma questão interessante. Temos a tendência de evitar repetições de palavras em pouco espaço de tempo (discurso).
> _Acabei de terminar_, a mim não me faz confusão, mas entendo que alguém o queira evitar.
> _Acabei de acabar_, já me faz confusão e tenho a certeza que evitaria dizê-lo.


De facto, em castelhano temos literalmente a mesma expressão e aquilo de "Acabé de terminar" não coloca nenhum problema... ainda eu diría, como uma simples opinião pessoal, que costumamos um bocadinho mais a dizer "Acabé de hacer X". No entanto "Acabé de acabar" soa desajeitado, ainda engraçado às vezes, como a fala dum menino de cinco anos que ainda não domina bem a lingua.


----------



## englishmania

Tony100000 said:


> Pessoalmente, "acabar de + terminar / começar" não me faz comichão.


Eu não digo que esteja incorreto. No entanto, não posso deixar de preferir a construção "acabar de " com outros verbos. E, quando quero usar o verbo "acabar", tendo a usar alternativas, como "Acabei mesmo agora".

Visto que "acabar de" é uma construção que se refere ao final de algo, acaba por ser um pouco "pleonástico" dizer que acabei de acabar. Acabei apenas.

É apenas a minha opinião. Evito usar essa construção. Acho que temos alternativas que... fluem melhor.


----------



## englishmania

> *TERMINAR ou ACABAR?*
> 
> _*A frase é: *"O diretor terminou de chegar para a reunião das 10h."
> *É melhor: *"O diretor acabou de chegar para a reunião das 10h."
> Devemos evitar o uso do verbo terminar mais infinitivo. Em vez de "terminou de chegar", é melhor "acabou de chegar"; em vez de "terminou de escrever um livro", é preferível "acabou de escrever um livro".
> O verbo acabar também merece uma observação. Devemos evitar o uso do verbo acabar com os verbos começar, iniciar, terminar ou com o próprio verbo acabar. Observe que construções estranhas: "O jogo acabou de começar"; "O filme acabou de terminar". Pior ainda é a aula que "acabou de acabar"._



Precisão e adequação vocabular | G1 - Educação - Dicas de Português


----------



## Nonstar

Oi.
Lembrem-se de "acabou de começar". E ainda, "começou a acabar". Que tal?


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim, brasileiríssimas, acabei de terminar a leitura delas.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

_''Devemos evitar o uso do verbo acabar com os verbos começar, iniciar, terminar ou com o próprio verbo acabar.''_

''Evitar ou errado''? Por favor não me interprete mal.  Por que tantas opiniões sobre o uso de uma palavra que nem a ''gramática'' sabe se é certo ou errado? Ou ela diz algo a respeito? Se uma pessoa fala ''aee! Finalmente acabei de acabar/ terminar!" Eu simplesmente sei  o que ela quis dizer.


----------



## englishmania

Como já referi, eu não acho que seja incorreto. Apenas disse que há verbos que soam melhor do que outros com a construção "acabar de". A pergunta inicial era encontrar um possível erro na frase apresentada, pelo que sugeri algo que poderia torná-la  mais "bonita" ao ouvido.


----------



## guihenning

Alisson Pereira said:


> Por favor não me interprete mal. Por que tantas opiniões sobre o uso de uma palavra que nem a ''gramática'' sabe se é certo ou errado?


Não é uma questão de certo ou errado. Nenhuma gramática poderá dizer que a combinação de dois verbos (perfeitamente inteligível) seja errada. O que manda é normalmente o uso e esse uso é bastante aceito entre os falantes. O que pode ocorrer é que nesta ou naquela variante um uso se manifeste mais que na outra, e por isso uma ou outra opção soe melhor aos ouvidos de uns que aos ouvidos de outros. Também creio que mesmo que muita gente diga "acabei de acabar", na hora da escrita, mesmo que involuntariamente, essas mesmas pessoas vão evitar de o escrever e isso também faz parte do código dos falantes de uma língua. E é também daí que podem surgir regras não ditas como "evitar construção xis ou ípsilon" apenas porque o uso ainda não se difundiu na escrita a ponto de que seja cem por cento aceite em todos os contextos e ambientes.


----------



## englishmania

Concordo que falar é uma coisa, escrever é outra. Há sempre um cuidado redobrado quando se escreve.


----------



## pfaa09

Porque será que existem substantivos como redundância ou pleonasmo?  
Esta não é uma questão de erro ou de regra gramatical. É uma questão de hábito de falar, ou escrever, do falante.
Há questões puramente gramaticais. Nós podemos pesquisar nos locais que nos oferecem melhores garantias do uso correcto da nossa linguagem, mas há questões que nem sequer precisamos. Esta é uma delas. Tal como já foi dito, não há erro gramatical, mas sim hábito de comunicar por parte do falante. Eu, por exemplo, evito repetições num curto espaço de tempo, ou numa frase só. Não me soa bem. Preocupo-me em falar bem e usar bem o meu idioma. Usá-lo bem, para mim, é evitar redundâncias ou pleonasmos, mas se acontecer... paciência, resolve-se logo de seguida com um sorriso ou uma brincadeira.


----------



## englishmania

pfaa09 said:


> Eu, por exemplo, evito repetições num curto espaço de tempo, ou numa frase só. Não me soa bem. Preocupo-me em falar bem e usar bem o meu idioma. Usá-lo bem, para mim, é evitar redundâncias ou pleonasmos, mas se acontecer... paciência, resolve-se logo de seguida com um sorriso ou uma brincadeira.


----------



## jessbrazil

guihenning said:


> Não é uma questão de certo ou errado. Nenhuma gramática poderá dizer que a combinação de dois verbos (perfeitamente inteligível) seja errada. O que manda é normalmente o uso e esse uso é bastante aceito entre os falantes.



É curioso notar, no entanto, que o contrário também acontece. A frase "Eu vou ir.", por exemplo, está gramaticalmente correta (ok, há controvérsias), mas é amplamente rejeitada na linguagem falada. Muitos acreditam tratar-se de um pleonasmo.


----------



## Vanda

Jess, a primeira vez que fui ao Rio Grande do Sul - séculos atrás- ouvi meus amigos dizerem "vou ir". Lembro-me de ficar admirada por nunca ter ouvido antes.


----------



## Nonstar

Vanda said:


> Jess, a primeira vez que fui ao Rio Grande do Sul - séculos atrás- ouvi meus amigos dizerem "vou ir". Lembro-me de ficar admirada por nunca ter ouvido antes.


Vai dizer que nunca ouviu "se eu for eu vou"?


----------



## Vanda

Na brincadeira, já.


----------



## FloMar

É igual dizer *eu acabei o livro ontem* e *terminei o livro onterm*?


----------



## Alentugano

sim, é.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, é igual. Acho que _terminar_, no geral, é um pouco mais "formal" do que _acabar_.


----------



## FloMar

Obrigada


----------



## machadinho

FloMar said:


> É igual dizer *eu acabei o livro ontem* e *terminei o livro onterm*?


acabar = levar a cabo
cabo = _through_

logo:

_I am through._


----------

